# DX for Verrucous Keratosis



## tomtom2

I need a second opinion on the ICD-9 for verrucous keratosis. 702.19?

Thanks


----------



## lphillips

I would say 701.8 myself


----------



## mbort

I vote for 702.8


----------



## harshila

i vote for 702.8


----------



## elenax

*DX*

The encoder directs me to 702.19  but I also agree with the 702.8


----------



## dmaec

I use the 702.19 - it's more specific as to "keratosis"  - other / NOS - (and we do know it's a keratosis, verrucous keratosis) as opposed to "other specified dermatoses"...
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## triplejok

i would use 702.19 because verrucose is a wartlike w/ raised portions


----------



## mbort

702.19 reads  "Other seborrheic keratosis".

Unless the documentation states the verruca is caused /related to the seborrhea, I would go with 702.8 "other specified dermatosis".


----------



## dmaec

verrucous keratosis IS a form of seborrheic keratosis - hence "other/NOS" of seborrheic keratosis.
"Some seborrheic keratoses have a verrucous architecture that can produce a clinical and histologic appearance similar to an aging viral wart."
_{but again, just my opinion and based on my experience in coding verrucous keratosis}_


----------



## tomtom2

I will go with 702.19. Thank you all that replied


----------



## mbort

Good choice TomTom.

I was WRONG!!  DONNA IS CORRECT.

Thanks Donna! I did further research after reading your educational comment.

In an effort to educate myself and others who agreed with the 702.8, Here is a link that I found very informative and helpful for those interested.

http://aad2008.omnibooksonline.com/data/papers/CRS-202-V.pdf

Hopes this helps others as it did me.
Mary


----------



## rn4jewel

Yes, I agree with Donna.. it is definitely a 702.19


----------

